# Push Rails



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone been able to find a place where you can purchase push rails or push bars for the cruze? I love the way the rails look on cars and would love to get some on my Cruze.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe ebay? Not sure what push rails or push bars are....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When I was traveling in Texas all trucks have giant push bars on the front, I was even more surprised when I seen a KIA car with one! It actually looked good on the car, if one was styled right I would put one on the cruze. 

I suppose everyone would think my car was a cop car around here though(since those are the only cars that have push bars in Wisconsin).


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh ramming bars!!! That would be sweet!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would think they are pronounced as rally bars , Usually utilized on the front of off road vehicles . A wench can be attached for pulling the stuck in the muck truck out of the muck, also great if you live in an area inundated by deer.
GOOD luck chuck.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Light bar maybe if your going rally style, but push bar? On a cop car, Jeep or off road vehicle yes. On a Cruze not so much. Unless you plan on figure 8 racing.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am getting them for all around my car because just last month a doe decided to T bone the rear door good thing I still have periferal vision at my age a half second earlier IT and my IT would have become conjoined at the front


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

hmmm idk if it would look good but hey neva know would be a first if you find it and decide on buying deff want to see it


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

is the cruze built for something like this/


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Knowbody knows


----------



## buickanddeere (Sep 3, 2014)

billyhime said:


> Has anyone been able to find a place where you can purchase push rails or push bars for the cruze? I love the way the rails look on cars and would love to get some on my Cruze.



In Australia there are "Roo Bars" , "Kangaroo Bars" for every type of vehicle on the road.the Cruze is built and sold world wide and is a Delta II platform.
Push bars are just a matter of finding them somewhere , somehow. 

I'm still looking. White Tail deer in the North East are noted for eluding hunters yet they jump in front of vehicles in plain sight and that can be heard several farmer fields away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi could have used this a couple of years ago.


----------

